# στοχοκυττάρωση = leptocytosis, codocytosis



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2011)

Άνευ συγκειμένου, από εξετάσεις αιματολογικές, και χωρίς να είναι συμπληρωμένο το διπλανό πεδίο. Ο Νίκελ έχει γράψει leptocytosis στο ProZ, να τον εμπιστευτώ; :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2011)

Τα στοχοκύτταρα, πάντως, είναι target cells. Μήπως η πάθηση είναι codocytosis;


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2011)

Target cell formation είναι μια πιο γνωστή έκφραση. Αλλά να ακούσουμε και τους γιατρούς,


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2011)

Leptocytes /target cells have an increased ratio of surface to volume, often due to a shape that looks like a cup, bell, or hat. They have a colourless center and are thinner and lighter staining than normal RBCs due to abnormally low amounts of hemoglobin. When stained, the depth of the "cup" collapses, causing a bulls-eye appearance. The presence of leptocytes is termed leptocytosis.
_Medical Laboratory Technology_


leptocytosis
[lep′tōsītō′sis]
Etymology: Gk, leptos, thin, kytos, cell, osis, condition
a hematologic condition in which target cells are present in the blood. Thalassemia, some forms of liver disease, and absence of the spleen are associated with leptocytosis.
Mosby's Medical Dictionary, 8th edition. © 2009, Elsevier.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 1, 2011)

Έχει δίκιο ο nick (φυσικά). Περιφραστικά θα το έλεγες _high target cell count_, αλλά γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου; :)


----------



## Cadmian (Nov 1, 2011)

Leptocytosis και στο ελληνοαγγλικό των Ιωαννίδη και Ρήγα-Ιωαννίδου.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!


----------



## cougr (Nov 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Τα στοχοκύτταρα, πάντως, είναι target cells. Μήπως η πάθηση είναι codocytosis;



Σωστά, οι όροι codocytosis/leptocytosis είναι ταυτόσημοι.

Επίσης, παρατηρώ στον τίτλο την φράση _high target cell count_. Αν και στην ουσία δεν είναι λάθος, όταν χρησιμοποιείται η φράση αυτή, ως επι το πλείστον παραπέμπει στα υψηλά επίπεδα στοχοθετημένων κυττάρων (κύτταρα-στόχους) και όχι στα στοχοκύτταρα (leptocytes).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2011)

Διόρθωσα τον τίτλο. Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## bpbp (Mar 14, 2019)

*leptocytes vs codocytes*

"On routine smear morphology, some people like to make a distinction between leptocytes and codocytes- suggesting that in leptocytes the central spot is not completely detached from the peripheral ring, i.e. the pallor is in a C shape rather than a full ring" (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codocyte)

Και για οπτικούς τύπους: https://www.labce.com/spg144487_leptocytes_and__target_cells.aspx


----------

